# Revenue Code 0981 Professional Charges Billed on UB



## Naphcare123 (Jan 23, 2018)

We have an Outpatient Hospital billing the ER professional services under revenue code 0981 and requesting separate payment.  This is an Acute General Hospital (Not a CAH or RHC, etc.).  Does Medicare allow separate payment for these services when billed on UB? It was my understanding that professional services paid per the Part B fee schedule, must be billed directly (HCFA format) to MCR under the physicians billing number/NPI? Can anyone provide direction or documentation?  Thanks!


----------

